# Massey 1533



## NealDeal1 (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi Everyone,
I'm new here, I have a Massey 1533 Hydrostatic and it has about 400 hours on it. The problem I have is it will not idle down. the throttle is stuck at a high RPM. there are two cables running from the carb, one to the cruise throttle arm on steering column, and the other to a area down by the transmission. as you can see in the picture the cable closest to the camera is holding the throttle lever back. this is the cable that goes down to the transmission. neither cable is froze up. I can unhook this cable and it will idle down. I can hopefully fix it, but I need help diagnosing what's wrong. Any Help would be greatly appreciated. Thank You


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

They have adjusting nuts on them for a reason.. Maybe something on the trans got bent??
Just adjust the nuts holding the cable.. easy peazy..
BTW> that's the injection pump, not a carb.. carb refers to gas engines..


----------



## NealDeal1 (Apr 3, 2017)

Thank you Pump Guys, ad you can tell, I know very little about diesels, but hey, I learned something new today. In my defense I did know it wasn't carbureted, but I wasn't sure what to call it, so I used carburetor as a generic term. Thanks again! Hopefully that will do the trick after I adjust it


----------

